# Bareback vs saddle



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay so I have a few question regrading bareback and the saddle.

First off this is just purely bareback.
When riding bareback and you ask for a trot, I sort of grip with my upper thigh and my legs go in the postion like I am riding in my saddle.
Is that what your ment to do because I was reading I think it was on here and someone said your not ment to grip your just ment to balance...
I don't know if that would work, could someone explain to me that.

Next is also just bareback
Is it possible to have a nice rounded horse when bareback?
If so is it harder to achieve or is it the same?

And finally this sort of follows on to the previous question
What is the best way to build up muscle?
I was thinkg about it and if your able to get your horse to go round bareback then wouldn't it be easier for it to use muscles and they will build faster.
But I guess if you have a proper fitting saddle and everything it shouldn't matter.
Anyway opinion welcome


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Although riding bare back is fun and great for your balance it should not be done too much or too long. At least not without a decent thick bare back pad.

The saddle was designed for a reason for comfort for horse & rider . It disperses your body weight evenly and does not put any pressure on the horses spine, like your bum can 

I would not ask a horse to collect whilst bare back.... but thats just me.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

okay I was just curious as my girth on my saddle is a tinsey bit to small and is really hard to get on sometimes.
But I am planning on getting a new one 
but thanks


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree with Shalani. Riding bareback can help with balance, but you are putting a LOT of pressure on the horse's front end; more so than usual, because you don't have the saddle to disperse the weight away from the horse's spine. Just imagine wearing a backpack filled with books; the pressure on your shoulder blades is pretty intense because it's focused in one area. Now if you were to place a pad of some sort between your shoulders and the straps, it would relieve a lot of pressure because it would disperse it elsewhere. Probably a terrible and vague comparison, but yeah. Haha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

As for building up muscle, I assume that you mean the back? In actuallity, when a horse rounds up (collects up as you say) then it is the abdominal muscles that are being used. They contract (muscles can ONLY contract) and pull the belly upward which then lifts the back. If the back muscles contract then the back will actually contract downward, such as a horse will do when he inverts and hollows out to avoid a painful saddle.
Riding bareback FEELS better to the rider when the horse is collected becasue the back lifts and the spine projects less. I am going to guess that it would feel better to the hrose too, becuase instead of your bum pressing on his spine, it would be pressing on the spine AND more soft tissue next to it, more evenly than when the back is just hanging down.
However, I agree that riding a lot of bareback with no pad is harder on the horse than a well fitted saddle or bareback pad.
But we're talkiing about a LOT of riding. Your bareback riding is probably just fine for horse, and great for you. I admire your seat.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

What if you already have alot of soft tissue on your butt? lol  jk


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Shalani said:


> Although riding bare back is fun and great for your balance it should not be done too much or too long. At least not without a decent thick bare back pad.


 
how often/long is too much or too long? is once a week for about an hour okay? I only weigh like at 10th of my horses weight. Sorry RedTree, not trying to hijack your thread, just wondering


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

trIplEcrOwngIrl said:


> how often/long is too much or too long? is once a week for about an hour okay? I only weigh like at 10th of my horses weight. Sorry RedTree, not trying to hijack your thread, just wondering


It depend on alot of things .... with what you have said, I would split the hour into 2 half hour sessions a week should be fine. If you enjoy bare back and want to do it often invest in a pad


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for all, now that I asked I see how silly it seems, haha but we have to learn somehow. 

But what about the first part with the seat, and feet thing?


----------

